# duplicação do objecto indirecto



## LuanBrasileño

Já postei algumas coisas no fórum sobre esse assunto e me ensinaram muito bem , agora eu me aprofundei  um pouco mais no assunto e venho montando frases e tento resolve-las, porém, hoje me surgiu uma dúvida.

1 - Suponhamos que eu sou um professor ( não sou ) e um aluno me diz ,  ¿ Y las nota ?  e eu respondo ,'' Aún no las dije a nadie ''  Aquí não tem como usar '' Aún no se las dije a nadie '' concordam comigo ?  '' Eu ainda não  disse elas pra ninguem ''

2 -  Porém eu não posso dizer essas notas a ninguém '' No se las puedo decir a nadie ''  ou No puedo decírselas a nadie , correto ?

Aí é que vem a duvida , por que eu não poderia dizer '' Aún no puedo decirla a nadie ''  Eu imagino que '' Aún no puedo decirla a nadie '' esteja quase certo , eu diria ''  No puedo decirla para nadie ''

Aproveitando '' se eu quero dizer informalmente '' vou comprar um celular para você '' eu digo voy a comprarte  un móvil ou voy comprarte un móvil ou te voy a comprar un móvil ? 


O que vocês opinan ?

Saludos,


----------



## Cainejo

1 - ¿Y las notaS?, a resposta é correta, "aún no se las dije a nadie" ou "aún no se las he dicho a nadie".

2 - Corretas as duas.

"Aún no puedo decirSEla a nadie (la nota)". "Para nadie" não é correto.

"Voy a comprarte un móvil" ou "Te voy a comprar un móvil" são boas. "Voy comprarte" não.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Cainejo, tratando de uma terceira pessoa tenho de utilizar esse '' Se ''  , já entendí 

Agora suponhamos que eu digo '' No puedo decirla '' não posso  dizê-lá , não especifiquei pra quem, só disse que não posso falar a nota . Nesse caso estaria correto né ? 


Ou , no puedo decírtela  ( não posso falar ela pra você , ( informalmente )            o no puedo decírsela   ( não posso dizer ela para usted  ou caso para outra pessoa se eu citasse )


Vocês me ajudaram muito , é que eu não quero passar para o livro ( 3) sem saber esse assunto e vai ter prova então tenho de saber tudinho pra fazer a prova e passar para o nivel 3 do espanhol, pois o livro 3 leva muito disso , abraços.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

'' Espera ele '' Espéralo   é correto ? 

Vou esperar ele , Se lo voy a esperar ?  ou simplesmente voy a esperarlo ?


----------



## Cainejo

"No puedo decirla" esta correto. Não posso dizê-lá, em geral.

As outras são corretas também.

Sorte na prova, abraços.


----------



## Cainejo

"Espéralo
–Lo voy a esperar/voy a esperarlo"


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Não posso te dizer a nota , No puedo decírtela  ou ( no te la puedo decir ) 

Essa é correta né 


Agora já está entendido , muito obrigado , caso haver alguma outra duvida posso referente ao assunto posso posta-la aqui ?


----------



## Cainejo

Corretas. Eu não posso dizer mais, tenho que trabalhar!


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Muito obrigado cainejo, muito obrigado mesmo, eu acabei de receber uma mensagem, minha professora é brasileira minha professora de espanhol mas como estava apertado pra ela dar aula aos sábado entrou uma chilena isso mesmo uma chilena no lugar dela , gostava muito dela mas com certeza uma chilena vai ser uma nova experiência , muito obrigado , abraços.


----------



## Cainejo

Sorte com ela! Eu gostaria de receber aula de portugués, mas não tenho tempo, apenas aprendo ouvindo música portuguesa e brasileira.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Eu sou brasileiro , mas eu tenho muitos erros de português, a questão é que , eu gosto muito do Espanhol muito mesmo, mas eu vou fazer curso de português para poder ensinar para outras pessoas , quando achei esse fórum, foi a melhor coisa que aconteceu em minha vida


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Cainejo said:


> Sorte com ela! Eu gostaria de receber aula de portugués, mas não tenho tempo, apenas aprendo ouvindo música portuguesa e brasileira.



Isso é legal. Pessoalmente, a MPB é a melhor que pude ouvir (e aprender novas palavras mais literárias).


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Pessoal, minha professora já é de idade , muito calma, muito gente boa ensina muito bem, ela vive a 26 anos no brasil e não perdeu o sotaque, muito engraçado rsrs, to gostando muito das aulas dela


----------



## Cainejo

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Isso é legal. Pessoalmente, a MPB é a melhor que pude ouvir (e aprender novas palavras mais literárias).


Sim!, eu gosto muito da MPB. E também do fado portugues, más difícil de entender, mas muito emocionante.


----------

